# Recogize this shower diverter?



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

One of my subs has been working on this for 2 months. 3 or 4 different guys have gotten involved and no one know who makes this. They've tried all their normal suppliers and no one recognizes it. They sent some pictures of the cartridges and still nothing. I've checked with Grohe and Cifial and they don't claim it. 

I'll post pics of the cartridges next week when I go back. But in the mean time, if anyone recognizes it, I'd appreciate any insight. It's about 9 years old and installed when the shower was remodeled. 

No logos, markings, numbers, etc. 

Appreciate any help.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Is that the finish or water spots on the plate? If the latter, maybe clean it and then look again with a light. (I've sworn there were no markings many times and later found one.)

Whereabouts are you located? There are a couple plumbing parts suppliers in the DC area that could figure it out.

Edit: could be Delta


----------



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> Is that the finish or water spots on the plate? If the latter, maybe clean it and then look again with a light. (I've sworn there were no markings many times and later found one.)
> 
> Whereabouts are you located? There are a couple plumbing parts suppliers in the DC area that could figure it out.


Ha yes, they're water spots. I cleaned one spot on the bottom since that's where most logos are placed and nothing. Good suggestion, I'll clean the whole thing Monday when I tear it down.

I'm in LA and the plumber that's been helping said they've tried a few places in LA and a couple others on the east coast. Didn't ask specifics though.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Check a Water Works catalog, it resembles some of the pure crap they produce.


----------



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

Here are some pics of the cartridges. 

I've gotten a negative from: Delta, Water Works, Grohe, Hasnsgrohe, Kohler, and Danze.

Anyone at least recognize the cartridges, that's all that needs a replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

maybe this? (I think so...never heard of it, though.)

http://www.showerdoc.com/shower-accessories/cartridges/bristan

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NewTeam-Thermostatic-Cartridge-SP-077-0148-/151825511997

Or this one (no gold ring):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thermosta...33-Thermostat-CART-06733-Vernet-/121686124502


----------



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> maybe this:
> 
> http://www.showerdoc.com/shower-accessories/cartridges/bristan


Thanks, Mark. That thermo sure looks like one of theirs. For sure it's not a NewTeam valve. I'll check with that company in the UK to see if they recognize it.

I'll need to buy the replacement stops as well since they'll be in there.


----------



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

A few more pics. 

Everyone was surprised at how shallow the valve was. 

The plumbers had some luck finding the thermo cartridge too yesterday but stuck on the diverter and the stops now.

It's not hansgrohe, he was just using the box to take the picture against.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Why not just replace the thing and be done with it?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Since there's access, my vote is for replacing the whole thing, too.


----------



## allenm (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm with you, I'd just like to be done with this one.

Replacing is a bit of an issue. I suspect the shower was a later addition because the wall is 2x4 flat (fairly new looking) that they took from the closet in the adjoining room.

And the closet of course has an expensive organizer so cutting that apart makes it quite expensive an option too.

The valve is a 3 way diverter and we've yet to find one that's this shallow and not $800. 

Hence the hope to find the repair parts. If anyone has a suggestion of a shallow (1") 3 way and modern, that's reasonably priced, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Moen 3330... similar size trim plate, and reasonably shallow rough-in valve...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I just had similar issue with wolverine brass pos valve, replaced it with new small shallow Delta. The rough in valve is the same for several different function cartridges


----------

